# Regarding OpenStack on FreeBSD



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I know there are on-going efforts to officially bring OpenStack and CloudStack to FreeBSD. We have purchased a HP ProLiant DL380p Gen8 Server and installed XenServer v6.2 on it. We planned to use OpenStack as our cloud platform. OpenStack officially supports variety of Linux distros. But, I want to avoid Linux completely since I'm very comfortable with FreeBSD. I've found bsd-cloudinit but it seems it just works with KVM right now not Xen. Although, Xen support is a planned feature for the future releases.

I would like to hear your OpenStack success stories on FreeBSD or any challenge, difficulties or limitations you've faced during setting OpenStack up on FreeBSD, if there are any.


----------

